# Cyanogen hired by Samsung!



## DARKMAN (Jun 23, 2011)

http://m.gizmodo.com/5831176/steve-kondike-cyanogen-of-cyanogenmod-fame-joins-samsung-mobile

This post brought to you by Voodoo.


----------



## Jphutching (Aug 8, 2011)

+1 now for some real development work. Full features and access to everything.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## DARKMAN (Jun 23, 2011)

Samsung could become a real powerhouse now!

This post brought to you by Voodoo.


----------

